# A look at my new FC-220M4S36



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been looking for a watch to replace my Citizen Automatic. I like the citizen; I was just looking for something smaller that will go a but better with a coat and tie.







_The watch (Citizen __ NJ2166-55A)__ being preempted in my rotation by this one. Reviewed here.

_As stated, I wanted something a bit smaller. I also wanted quartz; I normally take my "work" watch off on Friday and done pick it back up until Monday morning.

I saw the FC-220M4S36 on discount at Gemnation and decided to give it a try.

- Brand
Frédérique Constant

- Model number
FC-220M4S36

- Official or unofficial Nickname (if any exists)
Unknown, the information page, here, seems to contradict itself.

- Overview
This watch has a Roman Numeral dial and a date window at 6. It is a very simple steel watch. You will see that it is marketed as a Women's watch, I will get to that in the strap section. Thee is a mother of peral ring behind the hour markers.

- movement information/review
FC-220

I ended up shipping it to my daughter because I live out of the country. She had it for about two months before delivering it to me and there were no timekeeping issues.

- Case review
Steel, shiny, snap on cover on the back
Measured by me--
Thickness 5.2cm
Diameter 37.2mm
Width with crown 39.5mm
Height (top of lug to bottom of lug) 41mm

- crystal review 
Flat, non-reflective, sapphire

- bracelet/strap review (including clasp)
Ok, the strap it came with was ugly. in fact, when my daughter first saw it she assumed that the strap was a throw-away. Something that the dealer would change out before the customer ever left the shop. It really was that bad. It fit her; but, for her it was a complete turn off.

I ordered a strap from Crown and Buckle (a supporting vendor) before I ever even saw the watch. As such, in most of the pictures is is seen with a reasonably nice leather strap. The factory strap also had a buckle with the FC crest on it. I moved that to the C&B strap. The FC buckle is a bit lighter than the one that C&B shipped; but It seems good enough, has an attractive crest, and fits the C&B strap perfectly.

- closing opinions and recommendations
I have already mentioned the strap. I am not so sure about the mother of pearl inlay; it is not bold or obtrusive, I will have to decide if I like it. The watch is billed as a Ladies watch; however, both my wife a and 26 year-old daughter stated that it was too big for them to even consider wearing. With the strap change it looks like it may be suitable for me. A man that does not like Roman Numerals may also want to consider the FC-245AS4S6, a similar watch that comes with a better strap and a second hand, and while it is the same size, is listed as a men's watch. I really do not know if I will bond to this watch.








The Watch








The back








on my daughter with the OEM strap








On me with a replacement strap








Side view






















Item number:  FC-220M4S36Brand Name: Frederique ConstantStyle Number: FC-220M4S36-2Series: Slim LineStyle (Gender): LadiesCase Material: Stainless SteelCase Shape: RoundDial Color: Silver, guilloché, printed roman indexesMovement: Swiss QuartzEngine: Frederique Constant FC220Number of Jewels: 8Functions: Hours, Minutes, DateCrystal Material: Sapphire - Anti-ReflectiveCase Diameter: 37.0 mmCase Thickness: 5.0 mmCaseback: Stainless Steel EngravedBezel Material: Stainless SteelBezel Function: FixedWater Resistance: 30m / 100ft (unsuitable for prolonged contact with water e.g. swimming, bathing)Crown Material: Stainless Steel onion-shapedCalendar: Date at 6Battery Life: 2-3 year battery lifeWatch Bracelet / Strap Material: Brown satin strapWatch Clasp Material: Stainless Steel Folding Buckle with Frederique Constant LogoMax Wrist Size: 8.0 inchesAdditional Info: Swiss Watch Manufacturer Frederique Constant recently introduced its new Slim Line Automatic Collection If classical and traditional are the two adjectives that best describe Frederique Constant's style, the design of this new Slim Line Automatic Collection is a perfect fit! Elegance of shape, timelessness of style, harmony of curves, everything contributes to the clean lines of these watches. A modern day classic completely ad ease with the retro style trend.
_from Gemnation
_


----------

